# E-Mail System Glitches and Solution @ Sundown Audio



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Posted this up on our other forums but in case some folks over here don't visit those forums and are trying to reach us see below :

----------

We've had some e-mail system glitches at the shop. I've been discussing it on our Facebook page the last few days -- the long of the short is that if you sent a message before February 1st and didn't get a response there is a HIGH likelihood that your message was lost; it is not being ignored but it simply isn't here. Our e-mail volume was too much for consumer e-mail programs and they freaked out a bit... various database problems.

In any event our new Zendesk support ticket system for our e-mails is working very smoothly; we fired it up yesterday. If you have an e-mail in that is older than February 1st please re-send it to one of these @sundownaudio.com addresses; brandon, contact, sundownz, or if it is a dealer inquiry dealer. Each one is @sundownaudio.com -- since the new system is active that will deposit the message in the new system. Due to the e-mail system glitches we lost alot of messages prior to February. Going into the future the new system should more than handle this as it's used by many MUCH larger companies for their support needs.

This applies to the returns e-mail which is hooked up to the RMA form on our web-site; so re-submit that if you did so before February 1st without a response.

We will be adding debbie to the system; so follow the same guideline about messages older than February 1st for her -- but wait until after lunch time today (EST). As we will be bringing it online on her system.

Messages from Feb 1st until now will be getting put into the system for ticket style responses; we will likely have that imported soon.


----------

